# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  آموزش: رفع مشکل Conflict در نسخه های جدید MooTools

## امیـرحسین

سلام
می دونید که Selector واحد اصلی در MooTools، متد *$* هست که چند تا فریم ورک دیگه از جمله jQuery و prototype هم از همین نام استفاده می کنند و این اصلی ترین علت Conflict و تداخل فریم ورکها در صفحه است.
jQuery متد noConflict و چند تا روش رو معرفی کرده و MooTools از نسخه 1.2.3، متد جدیدی از شی document با نام *id* ارائه داده که دیگه هیچ شباهتی به بقیه نداره.

document.id('myDiv')  ===  $('myDiv')

این یعنی تا این تاریخ که نسخه 1.2.4 عرضه شده اگر MooTools رو گرفتید، دیگه لازم نیست از متد *$* استفاده کنید و ناراحت تداخل فریم ورکها باشید.




موفق باشید
امیرحسین

----------


## امیـرحسین

در نسخه 1.2.4 اگر تابعی با نام $ وجود داشته باشه، این تابع ساخته نمیشه. یعنی دیگه conflict ای در کار نیست و مثلا جی کوئری درست کار خواهد کرد ولی MooTools کار نخواهد کرد. تابع document.id تابع اصلی هست و $ جایگزینه پس بهتره دیگه از $ استفاده نشه.

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

noconflict جواب نمیده. تا وقتی ازش استفاده نمیکنی mootools از کار می افته و وقتی ازش استفاده میکنی Jquery از کار می افته. آیا کسی به همچنین موردی برخورده؟

----------


## امیـرحسین

این نمونه کد از سایت david walsh:
<p>jQuery sets this paragraph's color to red but MooTools sets the border color.</p>
	<script type="text/javascript" src="jquery-1.3.js"></script>
	<script type="text/javascript">
		//no conflict jquery
		jQuery.noConflict();
		//jquery stuff
		(function($) {
			$('p').css('color','#ff0000');
		})(jQuery);
	</script>
	<script type="text/javascript" src="moo1.2.js"></script>
	<script type="text/javascript">
		//moo stuff
		window.addEvent('domready',function() {
			$$('p').setStyle('border','1px solid #fc0');
		});
	</script>

----------

